# I wanaa find freemason in united arab Emirats plz



## Majid199 (Jan 18, 2017)

I wanaa join to freemason iam just wanaa be part of this plz 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 18, 2017)

You will have to seek locally. I know of no one on this forum that is in your area.


----------



## Majid199 (Jan 18, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> You will have to seek locally. I know of no one on this forum that is in your area.



 Me too i cant find location 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Bloke (Jan 19, 2017)

Majid199 said:


> Me too i cant find location
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



We're not aware of lodges operating in the UAE - its been asked many times here... you need to go to another country to become a Freemason.


----------



## Majid199 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bloke said:


> We're not aware of lodges operating in the UAE - its been asked many times here... you need to go to another country to become a Freemason.



I wanaa travel but iam 18 i cant live in another country in my self just wanaa hand help


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## CLewey44 (Jan 19, 2017)

Majid199 said:


> I wanaa join to freemason iam just wanaa be part of this plz
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry



You may have to travel outside of UAE. I know Lebanon has some. Israel and Turkey too. Not that close but about as close as you'll find in that region.  Jordan possibly.


----------

